# Southern Michigan?



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

Are there any good areas to hunt hogs in S.E. Michigan. I'm not looking for GPS coordinates, just game areas. I normally hunt in the sharonville game area, waterloo, and Pte. Mouillee.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I've seen some real big, ugly hogs in Detroit


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 6, 2006)

MEL said:


> I've seen some real big, ugly hogs in Detroit


Where were you hunting? Guys from work been seeing huge hogs in and around various wig shops.....for years!!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Shotgunhunter said:


> Are there any good areas to hunt hogs in S.E. Michigan. I'm not looking for GPS coordinates, just game areas. I normally hunt in the sharonville game area, waterloo, and Pte. Mouillee.


There are about 3-5000 pigs in the entire state. There is no sure place to hunt pigs. They move around and briefly invade areas until they feel hunting pressure. Even if you live in an area where the pigs are active your chances of actually seeing/shooting one are about 1/100th that of seeing/shooting a deer.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

jordyd19 said:


> 1/100 so i have about 60 more deer to go? damn


Yup. Let's go shoot more deer. In time the hogs will become more plentiful.

I want to shoot a hog when on deer stand....now that would be a bonus.


----------



## hunlee (Oct 9, 2010)

Hunlee never see wild hog in Michigan befor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hunlee


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

The hunters in Texas and florida thought they could control the hog population with all the firepower of hunters. NOT. In texas wild hogs cause over 3 million dollars in damage to crops and ground erosion. Up near midland near the kawkalin wildlfe flooding my friends quit planting game plots for the deer because of the damage. Their trophy hunting days are gone. The hogs are also eating the turkey eggs on the ground in the spring. You can kiss turkey hunting goodby if the get a foothold. These things are asian carp with feet


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)




----------

